# Hay drive for those interested...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

stop in at the following link or drop me a line and I will get in contact for you www.facebook.com/waupunequipment and http://jplovescotton.com/2011/09/11/assisting-in-drought-relief-for-oklahoma-texas-farmers/

Super effort by one of the Ag community


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have donated 4 semi loads of 4x4x8 bales to some local ranchers here in need. It is a major drought here and surrounding area. Just in this county there has been around 150k acres burned and a few homesteads, I know it is bad in many differnt areas. My grass hasnt been green since mid 2010. Famers are hurting also been 100's of irrigated corn circles burn up due to such heat /dry, cant pump enough water or wells are weak.Even the alfalfa hay is off 30 to 40% here on yields. Can't grow much on 3" of rain a year.Pray for rain or snow is all we can do , next years country . I can understand why there are not many people live out in this area haha. your either tough or too damn broke to leave ? Sure has been wild weather around the USA, need to pray for all ag producers , we do help feed a hungry world .


----------

